# Como acondicionar la acustica de mi sala



## Puentearte (Jul 21, 2014)

Es mi primera intervención en este foro y mi lengua es el español. Espera encontrar buena voluntad para despejar dudas con algún miembro. 
Tengo que preparar mi sala de producción sonora, y necesito controlar las bajas frecuencias. Quisiera saber si alguien experimento con materiales alternativos a los paneles que la industria ofrece (como los auralex). Algo asi como bamboo o calabazas aplicados a resonadores Helmholtzonder:onder:onder:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

From *Google Translate* ;



Puentearte said:


> It's my first contribution to this forum and my tongue is Spanish. Expect to find good will to clear doubts with a member.
> I have to prepare my room sound production, and I need to control the low frequencies. I wonder if anyone experiment with alternative materials to panels offers the industry (such as Auralex). Something like bamboo or pumpkins applied to Helmholtz resonators .


Hello Puentearte,

You should really ask questions ( perhaps in english ) about acoustics ( & the treatment options ) over in the  *Home Audio Acoustics Forum .* 

Cuídate , :sn:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thread moved.


----------

